# Help to identify breed of terrier



## coby562 (Mar 26, 2007)

We were lost 2 years ago and this little guy found us and kept us. He put up signs but nobody claimed us so he and my son have been constant companions ever since. He gets along great with our Golden Retriever and most other dogs as well as cats, and has apparently lived inside before. We can't for the life of us match his coloration to a specific breed of terrier though. Can anyone help out? I feel he is close to full blood something due to his colors and features, just not sure what>


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Why do you think this is a terrier?


----------



## coby562 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well we think he is because he looks like the pictures we have seen of terries. Anyway do you think you know what breed he is?


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

It does not look like any particular terrier that I am familiar with. You need to put up more pictures (i.e. from the front) so that people can get a real idea of what the dog looks like. Even then it will still be a tough call.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

He doesn't look like a terrier to me. None that are in my dog breed book anyway. Need to see him from the front.


----------



## KingJeff (Mar 28, 2007)

kinda looks like my dog. Ill take pics tommorrow. How about a better picture


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok here are pics of terriers....still think its a terrier???


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are some more terriers, that don't have the long classic terrier faces.

To me your pup looks like it has the coat texture of a pug and the face of a spitz like dog. But maybe it's just the picture.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Your dog looks like a small breed x german shep mix. Terriers are not known for their friendliness to other pets and small children. 

I do not see terrier at all.


----------

